# New neighbour is heavily pregnant and has barking dog. Perfect.



## smallbutmighty (Aug 5, 2013)

Feeling fairly panicked. We moved out of London to get away from nosy people and in the hope that some peace and tranquility might lead to conception. We bought a terraced house overlooking fields in a very bucolic setting with mainly retired couples round us. The house next door was being done up.

Well, yesterday I had egg collection so I took that day and today off to try and rest in the garden, delighted with our big news - 4 embryos, please let them last out!    

But the new neighbours have now moved in. Firstly, their dog stood on its side of the fence and barked at the back of my head on the sun lounger constantly. Then, the neighbour came out and lent over to introduce herself. First, I tried to pretend I hadn't heard her as I was trying to sleep. Then I gave in, got up and of course as an added bonus she had to be heavily pregnant, didn't she?  

I'm sorry to say that I think my face did drop. She did look gutted not to be asked lots of questions about her bump. I really struggled for the art of conversation, but then on the other hand I had just been interrupted trying to enjoy the privacy of my own home. 

In truth I'm scared that if this cycle doesn't work I'm going to be trying to get over it whilst listening to a screaming baby in the early hours of the morning. I don't think I can handle that. We'll have to move. Again.

And if I go into the garden to escape, there's a barking dog waiting for me. I don't want to be friends with them to be very honest; I wanted to escape all the baby questions. That's why we moved. Of course, you can't help who your neighbours are, but how unlucky can you get?

I don't want to get roped into babysitting, dog sitting or any other stuff like that so I'm going to try and keep them at arm's length. Or buy a very big dog and start playing metal music in retaliation!

It had really put a downer on what was a happy day and made all my fears rise to the surface. I know I shoudl be super grateful, and I am, but I'm also exhausted and just a bit too raw for that straight after egg collection.


----------



## babycrazy35 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi smallbutmightly

I've got the same problem except the baby has been born now! The dog barks in the house, so they put it in the back garden when they can take no more and then as soon as I step out of my back door it barks like mad. I basically cannot do anything in the garden if the dog is there. I sometimes feel sorry for the baby as it must be frightened with the dog barking all the time. Our neighbours don't say hello or anything (they do send a Christmas card, however why bother if you don't say hello the rest of the year), so I'm not sure what's worse. I've now just decided that I'm not staying out of my garden, if the barking gets bad I stick my headphones in and listen to the radio and sing to myself. I think owners are certainly more tolerant when it's their own.

Good luck with this cycle and stay calm. You're not alone xx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Big   to you, what a nightmare.  Huge congratulations on your collection though, keeping everything crossed for you x

I have a very big dog that you can borrow   learn it's name and give it a big firm NO when it barks at you.

Here's hoping that they settle quickly and stop the whole invasion of privacy, leaning over the fence, Urgh.  We barely speak to our neighbours now, which is awkward but good in a way as they treated our garden as their own and fell out with us as they wanted no more than a two foot high fence between us  

Barely speaking is good though as they have their new born grandchild there all the time (first time was the day after my second BFN, so I know how you feel sweetie).  Honestly, they'll be so offended by you not swooning at their baby that they'll ignore you soon.  That's the best that you can hope for in a bad situation  

Come on little smallbutmighty embies! Xxx


----------



## smallbutmighty (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you ladies, it is so nice to be able to share what feels like really shameful emotions sometimes! But we're only human. 

My mood has definitely lifted today and I'm back to being busy at work which is good.  

I was thinking about staring the dog out next time to see if I can make it cower (a la Croc Dundee). I actually really like dogs, but do resent owners who don't train them properly. They basically can't control it at all so end up picking it up and stroking it in an effort to make it behave. Which works until they put it back down.

I have to say, if and when it does happen, I think we'll all be more considerate mothers.  

Certainly I won't be looking to ram my baby down everyone else's throat. Though that used to annoy me long before we thought about having a baby! I can't understand these women who think it appropriate to bring their babies along as a surprise to hen parties, etc. Clearly they are events for grown ups unless stated otherwise. Or the ones who just let the baby scream through wedding vows instead of just popping out the back of the church with their little'un for a couple of minutes. Or who think it is appropriate to join a fast moving set dance at a ceili with their two year old (who obviously cannot follow ceili instructions) and expect the packed dance floor of drunk adults to avoid swinging/stamping/dancing freely so the kid doesn't get kicked in the face or run over. And if you say anything, you're branded intolerant of babies. The ones who know you're having fertility treatment look at you like you're a bitter harpy. But, actually I'm intolerant of selfish parents. Babies don't know better. Adults should. Grrr.


----------

